# Delicious Apples



## Mad Cook

I don't usually like red apples - find them woolly and dull in flavour. However, I was going to make a fruit salad the other day and wanted red apples to add colour (I don't peel them). The red apples I bought were called "Red Delicious" - "Oh yeah!" I thought to myself "I've heard _that _before".

One thing led to another and the fruit salad didn't get made so I ate one of the apples today. I was amazed at how crisp and sweet and tasty it was. It had a sticky label on it with writing so small I needed both my reading glasses and a magnifying glass to read it and I was _still_ struggling.

It turns out they were from Washington, USA (The state I think, not Mr Obama's garden ). More please! 

I think I've had them before under the name of "Washington Reds" but I've not seen them under that name for a long time - I thought you must be keeping them all for yourselves! Perhaps they've had a name change for the UK market so they don't appear at first glance to be "foreign". There's a big push at the moment to promote English apples such as Cox's Orange Pippin and Egremont Russets (which are lovely apples) and we've started growing the lovely  Braeburn apple which I think came from New Zealand originally. 

Your "Red Delicious" growers really should be pushing them more. I think people would snap them up. We have masses of horrible tasteless apples foisted on us from France, including varieties  such as Braeburn and Granny Smiths that are lovely when grown elsewhere. I think they must grow them specially for us in revenge for the battle of Waterloo because no self-respecting Frenchman or woman would touch them with a barge pole!

I'll be marking your Red Delicious down on my list next to South African Granny Smiths, New Zealand Braeburns and English Cox's on my list of favourite apples.


----------



## Dawgluver

Red Delicious here used to be delicious, then, as with cocker spaniels, the growers bred the brains out of them.  For many years, they've been mealy and tasteless for the sake of long storage.

I'm pleased that you were able to find some good ones, MC!  Washington state is well known for its great apples.

We usually buy Braeburns here, they have a nice flavor and crunch.  I also have a horribly neglected apple tree of questionable parentage that is totally organic (part of being totally neglected) but produces some awesome apples when you cut out the insect damage.  It also didn't get the word that it's only supposed to produce a bumper crop every few years.  Every October I'm up to my armpits in apples.


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Red Delicious here used to be delicious, then, as with cocker spaniels, the growers bred the brains out of them. For many years, they've been mealy and tasteless for the sake of long storage.
> 
> I'm pleased that you were able to find some good ones, MC! Washington state is well known for its great apples.
> 
> We usually buy Braeburns here, they have a nice flavor and crunch. I also have a horribly neglected apple tree of questionable parentage that is totally organic (part of being totally neglected) but produces some awesome apples when you cut out the insect damage. It also didn't get the word that it's only supposed to produce a bumper crop every few years. Every October I'm up to my armpits in apples.


Perhaps it a reversal of the French apple thing and the growers in US are exporting the good ones and saving the duds for the home market. 

Lucky you with your tree. I have two ancient apple trees in the garden of this house - they were about 30 years old when my parents moved into the house in the 1960s. They aren't doing so well at the moment. Little blossom and no apples last summer. I need to read up about it and see what I can do with it. A good dose of well rotted horse do-do might be a good start.


----------



## Gravy Queen

I think I have bought those at Costco and they weren't good . I now get British apples in with my veg box I have delivered each week .

Where did you buy them from MC ?


----------



## Mad Cook

Gravy Queen said:


> I think I have bought those at Costco and they weren't good . I now get British apples in with my veg box I have delivered each week .
> 
> Where did you buy them from MC ?


Morrison's supermarket. I was in a hurry and off my usual beaten track otherwise I'd have gone to the proper greengrocers in the village.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Ah and I don't know about you but I was tempted by how nice they looked (but mine were all show and no taste ) . That was a while back and now I am buying British and/or Fairtrade produce.


----------



## taxlady

When I first came across golden delicious and red delicious apples, back in the 50s or 60s, they really lived up to the delicious part of the name. However, nowadays, they are mostly tough skinned, mealy, and lacking in flavour. The distinctive shape is the only thing that remains the same. I did buy a single organic one recently and it was yummy, like they used to be.

I think they got so popular that they wanted to increase production and didn't care about anything but the shape.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A little red house with no doors, no windows and a star inside!

Apple Story


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> When I first came across golden delicious and red delicious apples, back in the 50s or 60s, they really lived up to the delicious part of the name. However, nowadays, they are mostly tough skinned, mealy, and lacking in flavour. The distinctive shape is the only thing that remains the same. I did buy a single organic one recently and it was yummy, like they used to be.
> 
> I think they got so popular that they wanted to increase production and didn't care about anything but the shape.


I think Golden Delicious are horrible. As someone on the radio once said - "They contravene the Trades Description Act, being neither golden nor delicious".

They are one of the rubbish apples we get from France.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> I think Golden Delicious are horrible. As someone on the radio once said - "They contravene the Trades Description Act, being neither golden nor delicious".
> 
> They are one of the rubbish apples we get from France.


As I wrote, golden delicious were wonderful, long ago. What you have tasted in golden delicious is the same thing that happened to red delicious.


----------



## Cheryl J

I remember red and golden delicious from years back - they were fabulous.  So juicy and crisp they sounded like a block of ice cracking when you bit into one.  I don't buy them anymore.  When I lived in Washington state for a couple of years in the 90's, they were good.  Nowadays, I usually buy honeycrisp, pinklady, or granny smiths.


----------



## Addie

The apple did come from Eastern Washington State. The state borders the Pacific Ocean and BC in Canada. I use to go with a bunch of girls and kids to pick them. It was an all day trip over the Cascades Mountains. But we would have a blast. Eastern Washington is known for their apples. A lot of people in the states will look for that sticker on the apple. I am one of those folks. Their apples are really superior. That area is also known for growing hops for beer making. Again, those hops are top quality and wanted by all beer makers. It is the soil that makes the difference. Mostly desert, very sandy soil that has been treated with feed for the trees. 

So you did get a great apple.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Addie said:


> The apple did come from Eastern Washington State. The state borders the Pacific Ocean and BC in Canada. I use to go with a bunch of girls and kids to pick them. It was an all day trip over the Cascades Mountains. But we would have a blast. Eastern Washington is known for their apples. A lot of people in the states will look for that sticker on the apple. I am one of those folks. Their apples are really superior. That area is also known for growing hops for beer making. Again, those hops are top quality and wanted by all beer makers. It is the soil that makes the difference. Mostly desert, very sandy soil that has been treated with feed for the trees.
> 
> So you did get a great apple.



New strains of yummy apples age being produced in the U.S.  My home state, Michigan, is the creator of the Honey Crisp apple.  It is crisp and full of flavor.  Our Johnathons, and Granny Smith are still tart and great.  Then there are the Pink Ladies, the Braeburns (a personal favorite) and some that I just can't remember the name of.

Sadly, some of the best apples are now being grown by members-only-club farms.  You have to be a part of a particular farming coop to be able to grow them.  This limits the availability of the premium apple, and thus raises the price.

I really hate that greed seems to control business.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

True Chief. You have the soil left from the old ice age pushing and crushing the stones. As a result you have rich soil there. 

Eastern Washington growers are presently working with antique seeds. None of them have hit the market so far. I often buy antique tomatoes and there is a big difference in taste. They were brought back from antique seeds that someone had the sense to save. And the same with the apples. I hope when and if they hit the market, the taste difference is the same as the tomatoes. 

I wouldn't be surprised to find that the "member only" clubs are working with antique seeds also. And they think they are keeping it secret. Have I got news for them. I only buy Granny Smith apples for the pies. Sometimes I will toss in one or two Jonathan or some other tart apple. But if I find after a small taste test that the GS apples are TOO tart, I will toss in a couple of sweet eating apples. They do turn to mush, but that is okay with me. It helps to absorb some of the liquid the apples exude. 

For apple sauce I make it an even mixture of sweet and tart. I like to add my own sugar. Or not! 

We have a small production of apples here in Mass. and so does NY. But I do think that apples from anywhere but the East Coast has to be better. Every time I have gone picking apples here, the apples just seem small to me compared to what Washington sends us. Unfortunately Washington is the only state that labels their product.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> A little red house with no doors, no windows and a star inside!
> 
> Apple Story




I read this aloud to DH.  He loved it, thanks Aunt Bea!


----------



## bakechef

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> New strains of yummy apples age being produced in the U.S.  My home state, Michigan, is the creator of the Honey Crisp apple.  It is crisp and full of flavor.  Our Johnathons, and Granny Smith are still tart and great.  Then there are the Pink Ladies, the Braeburns (a personal favorite) and some that I just can't remember the name of.
> 
> Sadly, some of the best apples are now being grown by members-only-club farms.  You have to be a part of a particular farming coop to be able to grow them.  This limits the availability of the premium apple, and thus raises the price.
> 
> I really hate that greed seems to control business.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



You definitely need the cooler climate for those honey crisp apples.  The ones grown here in NC are tasteless and terrible.  We do have good apples that grow in this climate, but I don't think that they will ever be as good as the ones from the north. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

The ones grown in Eastern Washington have the perfect climate. They are grown in the desert where they get plenty of sunshine. Then at night, if you have ever been in the desert at night, the temperature plummets and it is cold enough for the trees. As you come down out of the Cascade Mountains, you are right in the desert. During winter some of the mountain weather goes right down to the desert. It makes for perfect apples. 

So you are right BC. As well as the right soil, you do need the right weather conditions.


----------



## Maelinde

*Julian Apples*

There are some fantastic apple orchards in Julian, CA - up in the mountains of San Diego, CA.

They grow so many different varieties and the apple pies made from their apples are simply to die for.

Some of the orchards are "U-Pick" while others sell their produce in fruit stands at the orchards or farmer's markets in town.  We used to do U-Pick with school field trips. Ahh the memories of home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, why would they grow apples in a desert? They need plenty of water to make them juicy? I don't know about decades ago, but currently it looks like all apple production is in the western half of the state.

https://maps.google.com/maps?espv=2&biw=1366&bih=635&q=where+in+washington+state+are+apples+grown&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.89381419,d.eXY&ion=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&ei=HkUaVZjPJsOmNoG-goAN&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&output=classic&dg=oo


----------



## CharlieD

Couple years ago our Sam'club had some apples in that I have never seen. I gave it a try. Oh my, they were amazing. I never eat skin on any apples, the skins are just too disgusting, not on those green babies. It was absolutely amazing Apple. They were native to Washington state, according to Sir Google. Unfortunately like many things that I like I have never seen them again. The only good thing, here in MN, there are a lot of new apples developed by University of MN. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, why would they grow apples in a desert? They need plenty of water to make them juicy? I don't know about decades ago, but currently it looks like all apple production is in the western half of the state.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?espv=2&biw=1366&bih=635&q=where+in+washington+state+are+apples+grown&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.89381419,d.eXY&ion=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&ei=HkUaVZjPJsOmNoG-goAN&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&output=classic&dg=oo



CG, if you look at the map, pick up I90 right at Seattle, go over the Cascades, come down on the other side, head south to Yakima and you will be in the heart of commercial apple orchards. Yakima is right in the desert. There is a major army base also in that area for training desert fighting. It is where we always heading for apple picking. When you first come out of the mountains, you are in hops country. Another major crop for that part of the state. The apple orchards get plenty of water from the snow runoff of the mountains. Plenty of irrigation. I not went over those mountains for apple picking but to stay at my girlfriends in Spokane with is further east than Yakima. 

When I was managing an apartment complex in Spanway, I rented only to soldiers from Fort Lewis. At least twice each Fall the soldiers there would have to go to Yakima for training. I hated and loved when they came back. They came back with everything they owned covered in sand and dust that screwed up the washers and boxes of apples. Guess which one I hated and which one I loved.


----------



## taxlady

One winter, several years ago, I found some Quebec grown, organic apples called Ambrosia. The name was accurate. Such yummy apples and of course, haven't found them since. They were a pretty pink and yellow apple.


----------



## puffin3

Last night I watched a show from NZ called 'Border Security'.
An older couple from the UK were detained and their luggage was checked. The old wife had put one orange in the old man's carry-on. They were fined $450.
A couple of minutes later an old couple from Canada were detained and their luggage was checked. One of them had put one green apple in a carry-on. They were fined $450!


----------



## Dawgluver

puffin3 said:


> Last night I watched a show from NZ called 'Border Security'.
> 
> An older couple from the UK were detained and their luggage was checked. The old wife had put one orange in the old man's carry-on. They were fined $450.
> 
> A couple of minutes later an old couple from Canada were detained and their luggage was checked. One of them had put one green apple in a carry-on. They were fined $450!




This does not surprise me.  There is a fruit sniffing beagle at the airport where we fly in to Mexico.  I haven't seen anyone getting fined, they just take your fruit away.


----------



## taxlady

We were stopped at the California - Oregon border (heading into California) and had the car checked more than when crossing back from Canada. The agent found a piece of fruit. We ate it before crossing the border. That would have been in 1962, when my parents took on vacation to the Seattle World's Fair.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> We were stopped at the California - Oregon border (heading into California) and had the car checked more than when crossing back from Canada. The agent found a piece of fruit. We ate it before crossing the border. That would have been in 1962, when my parents took on vacation to the Seattle World's Fair.



This doesn't surprise me. I had heard stories when I lived in Tacoma that you get stopped at the borders of Washington State. But at the time it didn't make sense to me. It seems Washington State wanted to protect their apple crop from being grown elsewhere. So they were stopping folks at the border from buying apples there and transporting them out of state. The people in Olympia were afraid that folks would plant the seeds elsewhere. So why did they ship them all over the country. Someone didn't think that through very well. When I mentioned that I just got a look of "You smart ass."


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> This doesn't surprise me. I had heard stories when I lived in Tacoma that you get stopped at the borders of Washington State. But at the time it didn't make sense to me. It seems Washington State wanted to protect their apple crop from being grown elsewhere. So they were stopping folks at the border from buying apples there and transporting them out of state. The people in Olympia were afraid that folks would plant the seeds elsewhere. So why did they ship them all over the country. Someone didn't think that through very well. When I mentioned that I just got a look of "You smart ass."


The California search was for any produce coming into California. Raw produce might have pests that could endanger agriculture.


----------



## Dawgluver

There was a big discussion on another forum about folks trying to take wrapped cheese, like Velveeta, into Mexico.  Some are able to get away with it, some get it confiscated, others have gotten fined.  My Laughing Cow Swiss wheel package arrived just fine, even though we got the "red button" at Customs and had our luggage searched.

I got my orange confiscated while going through customs at the Canadian border many years ago.  A good family friend had to eat all his beloved garlic sausage when trying to cross back from Canada into the US during the Mad Cow disease scare as they told him he couldn't bring it in.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> The California search was for any produce coming into California. Raw produce might have pests that could endanger agriculture.



That certainly makes more sense than the reason I was given. I liked the title of "Smart Ass."


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> There was a big discussion on another forum about folks trying to take wrapped cheese, like Velveeta, into Mexico.  Some are able to get away with it, some get it confiscated, others have gotten fined.  My Laughing Cow Swiss wheel package arrived just fine, even though we got the "red button" at Customs and had our luggage searched.
> 
> I got my orange confiscated while going through customs at the Canadian border many years ago.  A good family friend had to eat all his beloved garlic sausage when trying to cross back from Canada into the US during the Mad Cow disease scare as they told him he couldn't bring it in.



Yet we ship our produce over both borders and even overseas.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Yet we ship our produce over both borders and even overseas.




Silly, isn't it?  Though I understand.  Much of our limes are imported from Mexico.

There's an agriculture form to be filled out on the plane asking if you'd been on a farm lately.  They don't want any infestations of fungus or bacteria.

My ratty looking home-grown, organic, apple maggot infested, apple scaled apples likely wouldn't make it across any borders, and that's fine.  They still taste good!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Tried the Ambrosia variety.  The one I had was very firm, juicy, and crispy, but may have been over-watered as the flavor wasn't as strong as I like.  Even so, it was a good apple - meaty, heavy, and crisp.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tried the Ambrosia variety.  The one I had was very firm, juicy, and crispy, but may have been over-watered as the flavor wasn't as strong as I like.  Even so, it was a good apple - meaty, heavy, and crisp.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I only had them the one time. We grow a lot of apples in Quebec. Unfortunately, for apple consumers, they seem to be mostly going to the more lucrative ice cider (alcoholic, of course) production.


----------



## CharlieD

Ambrosia is a good Apple. Not cheap. As far as planting seeds to grow an apple tree, that is probably not realistic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Janet H

I live in eastern WA and it's been interesting to watch the Apple Biz change over the past few years.  Most growers have uprooted their red and golden delicious trees - there is very little market for these apples and the best of the bunch are shipped over seas.  I swear we get the dregs in the local grocery stores and so most of us purchase apples at farmers markets or direct from the growers.

Fresh off the tree the Delicious varieties really are wonderful but in cold storage, they lose flavor and turn mealy, the thick skins on the reds are a turn off as well.  A golden delicious apple still makes the best apple pies I've ever had - loads of flavor and not very watery, the slices hang together with great tender texture in a pie. YUM.

The best apples now around here imo are honey crisps, cripps pink (pink ladies), Jazz, Pacific rose and a few of the new varieties.

Here's a nice rundown of the characteristics of these varieties: Apple Varieties :: Washington State Apple Commission


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I understand that in both Michigan, and Washington, many apple orchards are being replaced with grape vines, as wine is more popular than are apples.  To me, that is a very sad thing, as I love apples, and really don't like wine.  And the grape vines aren't farmed because the farmers love the grapes, it's just more profitable.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I understand that in both Michigan, and Washington, many apple orchards are being replaced with grape vines, as wine is more popular than are apples.  To me, that is a very sad thing, as I love apples, and really don't like wine.  And the grape vines aren't farmed because the farmers love the grapes, it's just more profitable.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Unfortunately for them, children can eat the apples, and are not allowed to drink wine. Whereas both adults and children can eat apples. So they lose a whole segment of the population.


----------



## FrankZ

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I  To me, that is a very sad thing, as I love apples, and really don't like wine.



Apples are ok, but I like hard cider much better than wine, especially wine made from grapes.


----------



## Addie

FrankZ said:


> Apples are ok, but I like hard cider much better than wine, especially wine made from grapes.



Have to buy it in the liquor in this state.


----------



## FrankZ

Addie said:


> Have to buy it in the liquor in this state.



Same here.  No alcohol of any kind (except that cooking stuff and Nyquil et al.) outside of a liquor store here.


----------



## taxlady

I'm pretty sure that apple cider (when we call it cider, Canadians are talking about the alcoholic one.) and beer have been sold in convenience stores forever. The government used to encourage convenience stores (dépanneurs) by giving them the beer sales. Used to be the only place you could buy domestic beer.


----------



## Maelinde

FrankZ said:


> Same here.  No alcohol of any kind (except that cooking stuff and Nyquil et al.) outside of a liquor store here.



Where we are, it isn't dry or wet - kind of moist.  

At first we could only get beer outside of a liquor store when first moving out here in '99.  Now, we can get wine at a grocery store.  There is hope for liquor purchases closer to city limits and grocery stores soon.


----------

